# Facebook website in Safari on the iPad



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Normally, on the iPad within Safari, going to facebook takes me to the standard site and did this earlier in the evening.  Just tonight, it is automatically taking me to the mobile site. I really don't like this and wondered if anybody else is encountering this new "feature".

eta: in Atomic, from the login screen it gives me the option to go to the website instead of the mobile. I tried logging out of the safari facebook session and the option isn't there.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Is that what that weirdness it. I so don't like it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm.  Mine goes to regular Facebook.

Try going to Settings, Safari and Clearing history and cookies (especially cookies).

Betsy


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

This morning it is normal again last night it was really weird.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad to hear it!

Betsy


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Mine was doing it too last night...but I checked this morning and its working fine again.


----------

